# Stans new Podium SRD wheels. Ok for everyday use?



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I can get s set of these sub-1300 gram wheels at a very good price. I'm using 1700gm DT X1700 wheels now. 

I weigh 170ish, and do not ride really rough stuff. 

I want to leave the wheels on full time. I'm just scared these are truly race day wheels at that weight. 

Anyone have the Valor Pro wheels these replace? Holding up?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Before investing, double-check their weight limits.

Their website quotes "190lb (104 kilo)", which apparently uses a proprietary conversion rate. 104 kg = 229 lb, not just 190:
https://www.notubes.com/podium-srd-wheelset


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

phlegm said:


> Before investing, double-check their weight limits.
> 
> Their website quotes "190lb (104 kilo)", which apparently uses a proprietary conversion rate. 104 kg = 229 lb, not just 190:
> https://www.notubes.com/podium-srd-wheelset


I'm 170, so I'm under it regardless of the conversion rate. That's not the issue really.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm, I'd rather be 59 lbs below max as opposed to only 20, especially for daily use. That was my point.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like no Boost?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Agreed, 59 is better, didn't know where you were going with that!

There's Boost, it's there on their site. 

The weight is great, but I'm just afraid of tweaking them. I've never in 25 years bent a rim or even needed to true a wheel. 

I did have a crossmax SLR spoke break once years ago. 

I've only really had mavic Crossmax on all my past 26" bikes. I had every model of Crossmax ever made. 

So my experience with wheels is limited.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

In fairness, if the engineers give you even a 20 lbs overage (of your weight) then you are probably more than fine. Wheels can take rolling (duh!) without issue, it is the random rim strikes or landings that test them.

I'd still say you're fine, but it is worth a call to Stan (the guy himself?) to confirm the weight limit. If actually 229 lbs, then sweet!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you switch out just for racing, it would be like a baseball player swinging a weighted bat in the on deck circle. At least for the first 500 yards.


----------



## mowmonster (Sep 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread. Wondering if anyone can post a quick review along with your weight and riding style. Looking for a new wheelset for my Czar.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I have been rolling Valor Pro's the past season. I'm light, but I ride HARD. Hard enough that I blew out two wheels on my Enduro in two months. I ruined a Race King on the Valor's when I landed in a rock garden too hard.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

How much can you get them for? The retail is 2 grand, and then you'll still be rolling on STANS hubs.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Around 1/2 retail. The only thing holding me back are the hubs. I really love DT wheels, but with no deals on them, their carbon XC wheels are over 2k. 

I’ll grab a pair most likely in a month or so.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You could always try putting together a set yourself. A few people have gone here, and liked the results:
https://www.lightbicycle.com/

...and you can get the best of DT this way - the hubs.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

The hubs have been fine for me so far. I need to open them up this week and do some maintenance. But they felt great last ride on them.

Light Bike is a great alternative.


----------



## sdpaguy (Feb 9, 2016)

Curtlo-Dork, have you tried wider rims? we have the same bike, and it was pretty eye-opening to go from the DT x1700 to Kovee XXX which are 29mm internal width. The weight improvement was noticeable of course, but riding a 2.4" front tire has been great


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I haven't tried wider rims. I went from 26" crossmax rim brakes right into the X1700 DT wheels. I am very, very light on wheels. I have never ever bent one, or destroyed a hub. I had a spoke break on an old Crossmax, but that's it. So I'm not particularly worried about longevity. But, I love the DT sound on the freehub, nice and quiety. I looked at the Kovee XXX wheels, but at $2400+, I don't want to spend that much. $1100-1200 would be great. I looked at the Light Bike wheel website. Prices are unreal. I spec'd out a wheelset with 240 hubs, XD driver, etc, and it was $1180.00. I might do that instead of the Stans. Weight came in at 1440 or something. Stans are lighter, and the warranty would be easier I'd guess? 

Not sure


----------



## sdpaguy (Feb 9, 2016)

I mentioned the rim width more about performance and ability to have a wider tire, not for longevity/reliability. Maybe before you drop coin on new wheels, see if you can borrow someones wider front wheel for a bit. 
yeah the Kovee wheels are pricey. I got them for $1700, and for made in USA, I'm happy with them


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never used anything beyond 2.2 XC tires. Not sure if I need to go wider at this point. So much of my riding is on pavement unfortunately. I will try 2.35 maxxis Ikons this spring though. I can see how 2.4 tires would work best with wider rims though. Just common sense.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm racing on a 2.35 front with a Valor.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

CARBON TI Hub front X-Hub SL Disc QR15 for 15x100 mm Thru Axle
https://r2-bike.com/CARBON-TI-Hub-front-X-Hub-SL-Disc-QR15-for-15x100-mm-Thru-Axle
105g
132,35 € = 159 USD

CARBON TI Hub rear X-Hub SL Disc X-12 XD für 12x142 mm Thrue Axle | Freehub Body SRAM XD | 56T Ratchet
https://r2-bike.com/CARBON-TI-Hub-r...m-Thrue-Axle-Freehub-Body-SRAM-XD-56T-Ratchet
195g
241,60 € = 290 USD

SAPIM CX-RAY Spokes Black Bladed J-Bend
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAPIM-CX-R...-Quantity-Any-Length-NEW-Belgium/263208764643
4.7g each
3.25 USD each

Sapim Polyax Alloy nipples
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SAPIM-NIPP...ge-Lime-Gold-Blue-Red-Green-Purp/263208774146
20g

Width:30mm Depth:24mm 29er New T800 rims Asymmetric Cross country carbon rims mountain bike
https://www.carbonfan.com/width-30m...etric-cross-country-carbon-rims-mountain-bike
320g each
205 USD each

1,225g (29", 28H/28H)
1,100 USD

Lighter, cheaper, better hubs, wider asymmetric rims, stronger spokes.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> CARBON TI Hub front X-Hub SL Disc QR15 for 15x100 mm Thru Axle
> https://r2-bike.com/CARBON-TI-Hub-front-X-Hub-SL-Disc-QR15-for-15x100-mm-Thru-Axle
> 105g
> 132,35 € = 159 USD
> ...


Nice!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you decide to build a custom wheelset, never trust the ERD provided by the manufacturer. Always wait to receive the rims and measure the ERD yourself.









ERD = A + (B x 2)

B = 13mm (if you use Sapim 14mm nipples)

https://spokes-calculator.dtswiss.com/en/

If you intend to use Sapim 14mm nipples, calculate the spoke lengths with DT 12mm nipples, not 14mm ones. Sapim 14mm and DT 12mm nipples have the same thread length.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

As much fun as it sounds to piece together a wheelset, I put those days behind me almost 20 years ago when the first Crossmax wheels were released. I'm only buying prebuilt sets, I just don't have the time to deal with it all, and there isn't a decent wheelbuilder left anywhere in my state I don't think. I'll probably just pick up the Stan's and be done. It's a simple process that way. If I tweak the crap out of them, then that just means I'm actually more of a beast then I thought I was!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

curtlo-dork said:


> As much fun as it sounds to piece together a wheelset, I put those days behind me almost 20 years ago when the first Crossmax wheels were released. I'm only buying prebuilt sets, I just don't have the time to deal with it all, and there isn't a decent wheelbuilder left anywhere in my state I don't think. I'll probably just pick up the Stan's and be done. It's a simple process that way. If I tweak the crap out of them, then that just means I'm actually more of a beast then I thought I was!


I don't think the Stan's Podium SRD wheelset is a good buy.

I see that they're selling the Valor rims separately now. They're asking $700 for a dated rim that's probably made in China.

So, when you buy a complete wheelset from them, you're overpaying for the rims and being forced to take hubs that you would never buy separately. Not to mention that their weight is kinda BS, because they build their wheels with Sapim Laser *1.8/1.5/1.8mm* spokes (*24H*/28H).

Specialized Roval Control SL wheels are 24H/28H too, but they use DT Swiss Competition Race *2.0/1.6/2.0mm* spokes to build them.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone been able to confirm if the weight limit on these is 190 or 229 lbs? I'm 180 lbs, so this is a threshold issue for me. 

I'm also a little disappointed that Stans is making a wider rim but it says it takes a smaller tire than the narrower Valor Pro. I'm hoping to run a 2.35" Raching Ralph or Maxxis Ikon, and the Stans website says it is optimized up to a 2.25" tire, so maybe I should look elsewhere...


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Nevermind, I see that Stans updated their website to 86 kg weight limit, so that would be 190 lbs. Looks like I might be better off with the Crest CB7 wheels, with a 230 lb limit. Those also say they are optimized for a 2.25" tire, so I guess I would have to get the tire pressure right if I went up to 2.35", unless I wanted to go to the carbon Arch CB7, but those are a half-pound heavier...


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I have these wheels and have been pleased with them so far. I plan to use them all the time and not just for racing. I just installed a 2.35 ikon on the front with no issues and actually really like the feel of the wide tire up front.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> If you decide to build a custom wheelset, never trust the ERD provided by the manufacturer. Always wait to receive the rims and measure the ERD yourself.
> 
> View attachment 1177303
> 
> ...


This is a bit alarmist, I've always ordered spokes when I order the rim and use the ERD that is given. I usually run through a few spoke calc programs to see if there are any differences and then I investigate why to make sure I entered the hub information correctly. Never had a problem with this I can remember.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Nice!


I've edited my original post to change the link to buy Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Please edit yours.

I don't recommend buying spokes from the eBay seller childhood_dreams. His good feedback is deceiving. His listing says: "I prepare my high quality spokes on Phil Wood and Morizumi spoke machines. The Phil Wood machines will cut to precise lengths, and then will cold forge roll threads."

I ordered 31x 293mm and 31x 292mm long Sapim CX-Ray. Instead of 293mm spokes, he sent me regular stock 294mm ones. If I wanted 294mm spokes, I would have ordered them from r2-bike or some other German store, where they cost $1 less each. I paid extra because I wanted the precise length that I need. The 292mm spokes that he sent me look like he took 294mm spokes, cut them and then extended the thread 2mm. The threads look cut (weaker), instead of rolled.

So ended paying over $200 for 31 spokes that aren't the length that I need and 31 spokes that have been weakened by him. I'm very disappointed with my purchase.

I contacted him with no response.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Nice!





sfer1 said:


> I've edited my original post to change the link to buy Sapim CX-Ray spokes. *Please edit yours*.
> ...
> 
> So ended paying over $200 for 31 spokes that aren't the length that I need and 31 spokes that have been weakened by him. I'm very disappointed with my purchase.
> ...


Uh, not so nice.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Uh, not so nice.


I mean please edit the quote to my original post in yours. Please remove the link to his eBay listing. I don't want people to click on it thinking childhood_dreams is a reliable source for custom cut Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Based on my experience, I don't recommend him at all.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> I mean please edit the quote to my original post in yours. Please remove the link to his eBay listing. I don't want people to click on it thinking childhood_dreams is a reliable source for custom cut Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Based on my experience, I don't recommend him at all.


Was a joke - apparently a poor one - and yes I did.


----------



## aeroelliott (Feb 21, 2018)

Where can I get podium srd at that price? I'll buy today.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## aeroelliott (Feb 21, 2018)

Where can I buy non boost podium srd?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

i finally have a set coming this week. I’ll give you my real world impressions.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Got the wheels today. Just 2 wheels in the box. No wheel bags. But did have 4 extra spokes with nipples for each wheel, which is appreciated.

I can not begin to get my head around how light 1300 gram wheels are. The box felt empty. They are so light, I'm now more worried than ever using these as every day wheels. But I will, lifes too short to worry about it!

One thing that has me concerned, is how Stan's applied the tape on the rim beds. The front wheel seems fine, but the back has the tape riding way, way up the side of the rim where the tire bead goes.

The other thing that scares me is there is practically no sidewall for the tire bead to grab. This apparently is a new "thing" I keep reading about. But the tape goes so far up on one side it leaves maybe 1/16" of an inch untaped. Is this a good idea? Do I have to rip the tape off of new wheels and redo it? 

Can tires actually hold on to a rim that has almost no inner sidewall?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Also, I remember when I got my 26' CrossMax SLR rim brake wheels. The last ones made, with the red carbon hub shells and red spoke. The ultimate prebuilt light XC 26" wheels back in the day. They were 1500 grams or so, maybe a bit more. And that was considered super light...these are 29" wheels, and 1/2 pound lighter. 

I'm not hard on wheels or bikes at all, 155 pounds, no gnarly drops or anything, just flat cruising and climbing. So I'm sure they'll be fine.

But I'll keep my trusy DT Swiss X1700 wheelset handy just in case. 

I wonder if I'll notice the almost 400 grams of weight savings?


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

curtlo-dork said:


> I wonder if I'll notice the almost 400 grams of weight savings?


Oh, you will! 

Picking up a 1200gm set myself, next week :thumbsup:


----------



## aeroelliott (Feb 21, 2018)

Who's Building a 1200g set?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

1200? Wow. These 1300 grammers feel like toys. And I've always had light stuff. Honestly, the hubs look and feel kinda cheap. The DT hubs on my other wheels really are nice. The machining, fit and finish are incredible. 

I really wanted the XRC 1200 wheels, but I'd pay full price, and they are 150+ grams more. So I figured what the heck. 

I'm going to email Stans about the tape going up onto the inner sidewalls and see if they want me to retape, or that it doesn't matter.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

curtlo-dork said:


> 1200? Wow. These 1300 grammers feel like toys. And I've always had light stuff. Honestly, the hubs look and feel kinda cheap. The DT hubs on my other wheels really are nice. The machining, fit and finish are incredible.
> 
> I really wanted the XRC 1200 wheels, but I'd pay full price, and they are 150+ grams more. So I figured what the heck.
> 
> I'm going to email Stans about the tape going up onto the inner sidewalls and see if they want me to retape, or that it doesn't matter.


It looks like they did a very poor job. I'd retape it if I were you.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

So is it safe to assume the tape riding up the side is no good? And, having never used tape before, can I just peel it off and reapply it? Or do I have to get a roll of tape and start over?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

curtlo-dork said:


> So is it safe to assume the tape riding up the side is no good? And, having never used tape before, can I just peel it off and reapply it? Or do I have to get a roll of tape and start over?


If you've never taped a rim before I'm willing to bet your first try will be worse than theirs. Try it with the old tape and I'm positive it will be worse. I'm sure someone will enlighten me but why does it matter if the tape runs up the side a bit?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

My only tubeless experiences have been with DT wheels which came with a nice tape/strip already installed. The Stans has 2-3 layers of their yellow tape. The DT strip seems more substantial, custom fit to the rim bed. I guess it doesn't matter, as long as the tire seats properly.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sryanak said:


> If you've never taped a rim before I'm willing to bet your first try will be worse than theirs. Try it with the old tape and I'm positive it will be worse. I'm sure someone will enlighten me but why does it matter if the tape runs up the side a bit?


It should not matter. It might even help.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

aeroelliott said:


> Who's Building a 1200g set?


Probably should have been more specific in that its not a Stans wheelset.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My Valor's came taped really cleanly. But I don't think it matters, you're just sealing the spoke holes. The rim profile seals the bead.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It could matter.

First, rim tape doesn't adhere to carbon fiber as well as to aluminum, so it's more important to tape your rims correctly.

Second, the right way to achieve this







would be to tape the rim as seen in the following video:






and then mount the tire with a tube first and leave it like that for at least a couple of days, so that the tube presses the tape against the rim bed, the tape takes the form and fully adheres to the rim.

But this takes time, so most people just do what's seen in the video.

In most cases, they end up with something like this:







It doesn't really matter as long as the tire bead presses the tape against the rim:








But unless you used a rim tape that was too wide, the tape riding way up one of the sides of the rim (as seen in curtlo-dork's pictures) means a few millimeters of the rim are left untaped on the other side.







Without the tire pressing the tape against the rim on that side, this could cause a problem if the tape wasn't correctly adhered to the rim to begin with.







Some sealants contain ammonia or other chemicals that can damage rims and alloy nipples over time.

It's not advisable to reuse rim tape. NoTubes 9.14m x 25mm (10yd x 1in.) rim tape costs about $14 in the United States. So you could retape your wheel for $3.50. Even if you don't know how to do it, it's a fairly inexpensive thing to try until you get it right. Or you could take it to your LBS.


----------



## scooterman (Aug 10, 2004)

phlegm said:


> It should not matter. It might even help.


I agree, never had a problem with tape up the side. I think it actually seals better like that anyway. I mean you see fat bike people with ghetto tubeless with a Cut tube hanging out between the rim and the tire.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey Curtlo-Dork-How have the wheels held up?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Held up perfectly fine. I'm actually going to list them in the classifieds tomorrow as I decided to buy a new fatbike and I don't need 2 sets of nice carbon rims. I also have a pair of DT XMC1200 wheels that match the bike better, and the Stans are just hanging here. I used them for one race and that's it. They are in new condition. They are LIGHT. They are a real 1301 grams on my scale. The XMC 1200 came in around 1460. Still very light. But the stans feel so crazy light, it's not even close. I never thought you could feel 160 grams for real. But you can when picking them up.

I'll probably pickup another pair if something happens to the DT wheels, or I build up a race hardtail next year. 

But overall, I have zero complaints.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice!! Thanks as I just picked up a set. Mine actually came in in at 1250 with tape and valves. Kinda of crazy.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Unbrockenchain said:


> Nice!! Thanks as I just picked up a set. Mine actually came in in at 1250 with tape and valves. Kinda of crazy.


Curious how much seal drag you notice with these hubs. I just received my srd front wheel. It is very very light -- only thin I noticed is that spinning the wheel in my hands and holding the end caps there seemed to be a lot of drag. A lot. Could be that will go away once mounted and on the TA. Or maybe they need some miles to loosen up. But my american classic wheels will roll forever- feel like they have zero hub drag. Just curious what others have noticed.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

jtc1 said:


> Curious how much seal drag you notice with these hubs. I just received my srd front wheel. It is very very light -- only thin I noticed is that spinning the wheel in my hands and holding the end caps there seemed to be a lot of drag. A lot. Could be that will go away once mounted and on the TA. Or maybe they need some miles to loosen up. But my american classic wheels will roll forever- feel like they have zero hub drag. Just curious what others have noticed.


Hey just saw this. I will check mine out tonight. I haven't ridden mine yet as snow and rain arrive.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I noticed the same when I first unboxed them. But once mounted, they spun normally.


----------

